# Circuito de Radio Noblex nt 128



## joseboro (May 11, 2014)

Necesito el circuito de una Radio Noblex nt 128, principalmente la parte de RF y la botonera.

                                                   Jose Luis. ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 14, 2014)

Sitios de esquematicos y manuales de servicio para descargar gratis


----------



## joseboro (Dic 1, 2018)

Necesito el circuito de una radio Noblex nt 128. ¿ Cómo hago para conseguirlo ?

Jose Luis.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 1, 2018)

Es 128? no sera NT 118? es una 7 mares?


----------

